# Premi Oscar 2013



## juventino (15 Novembre 2012)

Il 10 gennaio ci saranno le nomination e sebbene molti grandi film di quest'anno ancora non sono arrivati al cinema, si potrebbe già cominciare a fare ipotesi. Secondo voi quali sono i film e gli attori che hanno più possibilità di essere nominati e magari vincere?

Edit:
Ecco tutte le nomination. 

*Miglior film*
- Amour
- Vita di Pi
- Argo
- Lincoln
- Beasts of the Southern Wild
- Silver Linings Playbook
- Django Unchained
- Zero Dark Thirty
- Les Misérables

*Miglior regia*
- Michael Haneke per Amour
- Benh Zeitlin per Beasts of the Southern Wild
- Ang Lee per Vita di Pi
- Steven Spielberg per Lincoln
- David O. Russell per Silver Linings Playbook
*
Miglior attore protagonista*
- Bradley Cooper per Silver Linings Playbook
- Joaquin Phoenix per The Master
- Daniel Day-Lewis per Lincoln
- Denzel Washington per Flight
- Hugh Jackman per Les Misérables

*Miglior attrice protagonista*
- Jessica Chastain per Zero Dark Thirty
- Quvenzhané Wallis per Beasts of the Southern Wild
- Jennifer Lawrence per Silver Linings Playbook
- Naomi Watts per The Impossible
- Emmanuelle Riva per Amour

*Miglior attore non protagonista*
- Alan Arkin per Argo
- Robert De Niro per Silver Linings Playbook
- Philip Seymour Hoffman per The Master
- Tommy Lee Jones per Lincoln
- Christoph Waltz per Django Unchained

*Migliore attrice non protagonista*
- Amy Adams per The Master
- Sally Field per Lincoln
- Anne Hathaway per Les Misérables
- Helen Hunt per The Sessions
- Jacki Weaver per Silver Linings Playbook
*
Miglior film straniero*
- Amour (Austria)
- Kon-Tiki (Norvegia)
- No (Cile)
- A Royal Affair (Danimarca)
- War Witch (Canada)

*Migliore sceneggiatura originale*
- Flight
- Zero Dark Thirty
- Django
- Amour
- Moonrise Kingdom

*Migliore sceneggiatura non originale*
- Argo
- Lincoln
- Vita di Pi
- Lincoln
- Silver Linings Playbook

*Miglior film d’animazione*
- The Pirates! Band of Misfits
- Frankenweenie
- Brave (Ribelle)
- ParaNorman
- Ralph Spaccatutto
*
Migliore fotografia*
- Anna Karenina
- Django Unchained
- Vita di Pi
- Lincoln
- Skyfall

*Miglior montaggio*
- Argo
- Vita di Pi
- Lincoln
- Silver Linings Playbook
- Zero Dark Thirty

*Migliore scenografia*
- Anna Karenina
- Lo Hobbit
- Les Misérables
- Vita di Pi
- Les Miserables
*
Miglior trucco*
- Hitchcock
- Lo Hobbit
- Les Misérables
*
Migliori costumi*
- Anna Karenina
- Les Misérables
- Lincoln
- Biancaneve (Mirror Mirror) 
- Biancaneve e il cacciatore

*Migliori effetti speciali*
- Lo Hobbit
- Vita di Pi
- The Avengers
- Prometheus
- Biancaneve e il cacciatore

*Migliore colonna sonora*
- Anna Karenina 
- Argo
- Vita di Pi
- Lincoln
- Skyfall

*Migliore canzone*
- “Before My Time” da Chasing Ice
- “Everybody Needs A Best Friend” da Ted
- “Pi’s Lullaby” da Vita di Pi
- “Skyfall” da Skyfall 
- “Suddenly” da Les Misérables
*
Miglior sonoro*
- Argo
- Les Miserables
- Vita di Pi
- Lincoln
- Skyfall

*Miglior montaggio sonoro*
- Argo
- Django Unchained
- Vita di Pi
- Skyfall
- Zero Dark Thirty

*Miglior documentario*
- 5 Broken Cameras
- The Gatekeepers
- How to Survive a Plague
- The Invisible War
- Searching for Sugar Man
*
Miglior cortometraggio documentario*
- Inocente
- Kings Point
- Mondays at Racine
- Open Heart
- Redemption
*
Miglior cortometraggio*
- Asad
- Buzkashi Boys
- Curfew
- Death of a Shadow (Dood van een Schaduw)
- Henry

*Miglior cortometraggio d’animazione*
- Adam and Dog
- Fresh Guacamole
- Head over Heels
- Maggie Simpson in “The Longest Daycare”
- Paperman


----------



## Vinz (15 Novembre 2012)

Argo secondo me, per una serie di motivazioni sociali, ecc. Poi ci saranno ancora Les Miserables, Django, ecc..


----------



## juventino (15 Novembre 2012)

Si ad Argo ci ho pensato subito anch'io. Anche se secondo me non ha molte possibilità di aggiudicarsi la statuetta.


----------



## juventino (9 Gennaio 2013)

Uppo il topic. Ormai manca veramente poco alle nomination (ci saranno giovedì alle 14.30, ora italiana).


----------



## Jaqen (9 Gennaio 2013)

Se non vince Cluzet il miglior attore.......


----------



## yelle (9 Gennaio 2013)

link per lo stream*ng delle nomination


----------



## Livestrong (10 Gennaio 2013)

Lincoln ha fatto manbassa di nomination... C'era da aspettarselo, quando c'è di mezzo Day-Lewis va sempre a finire così... Son curioso di vedere The Master, per il resto niente di sorprendente


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Devo dire che l'esclusione della Bigelow mi ha sorpreso molto.


----------



## Snake (10 Gennaio 2013)

azz, sarà che De Niro è tornato a fare un film decente? Erano 20 anni che veniva snobbato dall'academy. Curioso di vedere _Il lato positivo _, per essere una commedia ha ricevuto tante nomination, soprattutto per i premi più importanti. Tra gli uomini mi sa che rivince Day Lewis, questo qui fa pochi film ma non sbaglia mai un colpo. Tra le donne ho visto che hanno nominato una bambina , spero sia la volta buona per Naomi


----------



## juventino (10 Gennaio 2013)

Conoscendo l'Academy e vedendo come sono andate le nomination penso proprio che Lincoln, Spielberg e Day Lewis abbiano la vittoria in tasca. Skyfall, visto il cinquantesimo anniversario di 007 e le altre nomination avute, avrebbero pure potuto metterlo nelle nomination al miglior film (tanto avrebbe avuto 0 possibilità di vincere figurati) visto che alla fine hanno nominato solo 9 film (il massimo è 10). Dispiace molto l'esclusione di Di Caprio, mentre inspiegabile quella di Quasi Amici (a questo punto Amour vince a mani basse il premio al miglior film straniero per mancanza di rivali). Contento per il ritorno di De Niro che a questo punto mi porta ad essere molto curioso per Silver Linings Playbook).
Ma qualcuno li ha visti Amour e Beasts of the Southern Wild? Io no e giustamente ancora non do giudizi in merito, ma addirittura che i loro registi (rispettivamente Haneke e Zeitlin) abbiano lasciato fuori dai giochi gente come Tarantino, la Bigelow e Ben Affleck mi lascia perplesso.


----------



## francylomba (12 Gennaio 2013)

e ovviamente Di Caprio non c'e .. spero in the great gasby ..


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Stanotte ho deciso di farmi la nottata per seguire la premiazione perchè so già che non resisterei alla tentazione di vedere i vincitori prima di vedermi la replica.
Sono solo come un cane oppure ci sono altri nottambuli?


----------



## Super_Lollo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Adesso vedo


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> Stanotte ho deciso di farmi la nottata per seguire la premiazione perchè so già che non resisterei alla tentazione di vedere i vincitori prima di vedermi la replica.
> Sono solo come un cane oppure ci sono altri nottambuli?


Quasi quasi ti farei compagnia se mi offri una fonte però


----------



## Livestrong (25 Febbraio 2013)

Day lewis miglior attore, la lawrence miglior attrice, waltz e hathaway non protagonisti, tarantino sceneggiatura, ang lee regia.

Godo come un riccio per Spielberg


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Alla fine premi meritati, l'oscar ad Argo come miglior film l'avevo pronosticato tempo fa.. film patriottico e anche di collaborazione tra Stati, nonchè bellissimo.
Alla regia era difficile battere Ang Lee quest'anno, anche per Tarantino (che ha vinto meritamente quello per la sceneggiatura).
Dispiace per The Master che non ha vinto niente, ma quest'anno il livello dei contendenti all'Oscar era davvero altissimo.


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

Incredibile l'ascesa cinematografica di Waltz: da qualche comparsa ne "Il commissario Rex" a due Oscar, pazzesco. Day-Lewis intanto si sta consacrando nell'olimpo, è arrivato al suo terzo oscar a fianco a gente come Nicholson, Meryl Streep, Ingrid Bergman.


----------



## Butcher (25 Febbraio 2013)

Waltz è un mito. Mi piace tantissimo come attore!


----------



## juventino (25 Febbraio 2013)

Sinceramente su Waltz non ci avrei scommesso nemmeno un centesimo (vedevo favoriti Alan Arkin e Tommy Lee Jones), ma alla fine meglio così e sono felicissimo per lui. 
Ho goduto tantissimo delle statuette GIUSTAMENTE non vinte da Lincoln, soprattutto quella a Spielberg. Diciamo che la presenza di Argo è stata una "fortuna" poichè alla fine era l'unico film che poteva seriamente togliere il premio a Lincoln. 
Molto molto scontata la vittoria di Skyfall come canzone.
Infine sono molto contento per il premio dato a Quentin che meritava alla grande.


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)

Il rapporto film fatti nomination/oscar ricevuti di Lewis è clamoroso, penso sarà il primo a vincere 4 oscar tra gli uomini.


----------



## Z A Z A' (25 Febbraio 2013)

Contentissimo per Waltz e Quentin,premi meritatissimi.
P.S. La Lawrence,oltre ad essere una gran topa,è anche molto brava


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (25 Febbraio 2013)

juventino ha scritto:


> *Sinceramente su Waltz non ci avrei scommesso nemmeno un centesimo* (vedevo favoriti Alan Arkin e Tommy Lee Jones), ma alla fine meglio così e sono felicissimo per lui.
> Ho goduto tantissimo delle statuette GIUSTAMENTE non vinte da Lincoln, soprattutto quella a Spielberg. Diciamo che la presenza di Argo è stata una "fortuna" poichè alla fine era l'unico film che poteva seriamente togliere il premio a Lincoln.
> Molto molto scontata la vittoria di Skyfall come canzone.
> Infine sono molto contento per il premio dato a Quentin che meritava alla grande.


Io onestamente ci avrei scommesso anche molto  il suo secondo Oscar lo davo quasi per scontato.


----------



## BB7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Ho visto la diretta fino alle 5 poi non ho resistito... godo per il mancato oscar a Lincoln.


----------



## Solo (25 Febbraio 2013)

Grande Waltz!


----------



## Snake (25 Febbraio 2013)




----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

Arkin l'aveva già rubato qualche anno fa, figuriamoci se glielo ridavano. Tommy Lee Jones era insidioso, ma Waltz è stato oggettivamente grandissimo. Anzi, secondo me meritava l'oscar per miglior attore protagonista.


----------



## BB7 (25 Febbraio 2013)

Vinz ha scritto:


> Arkin l'aveva già rubato qualche anno fa, figuriamoci se glielo ridavano. Tommy Lee Jones era insidioso, ma Waltz è stato oggettivamente grandissimo. Anzi, secondo me meritava l'oscar per miglior attore protagonista.



Eh però è dura vincerlo se non sei il protagonista xD


----------



## Vinz (25 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Eh però è dura vincerlo se non sei il protagonista xD



A parte i 10 minuti finali, è stato il protagonista di tutto il film. Secondo me, eh lol


----------

